# looong thread algae



## mintygreen (May 25, 2005)

Hi all,

I've been at war with thread/hair? algae for a lil over 3 weeks now with no sign of it giving up, so i'm looking for advice on how to minimise its progress and find out why it took off to begin with....

the tank is a 4X2X2 with a combo of T5 & T8 lighting, pps fertilizer schedule delivered by an ex-medical dosing pump & pressurized co2 system.

Element & trace levels appear to be within "idea" levels

Changes that have occurred in the last 1 1/2 month(s):
- removed a big Boltis Heud (about 1/2 the tank).
- increased lighting from 1.2Watt/Gal to 2Watt/Gal
- added a couple of new plants
- installed co2 solenoid to increase co2 input during day/conserve at night.

I'm reluctant to use an algaecide, don't want to poison otto's.

Any idea's / solution, much appreciated...


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Reomve as much of it as possible. Increase your CO2 level. It will soon subside.


----------



## mintygreen (May 25, 2005)

Thanks John.P, I'll been twirling the threads up on a tool but it's been growing 3/4 foot per day!
Is there a co2 target level i should aim for?


----------



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

Watch for your fish, they will tell you when you are going excess.


----------

